# If only a) I needed it and b) I could transport it ..



## cisamcgu (15 Oct 2014)

This

What a lovely thing 

The saddles and saddlebag are worth the current price !


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Oct 2014)

Love it 

Put on my watch list. Might make a bid


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (15 Oct 2014)

Wow,now that is a bike and a half. Indeed it is very similar to a Claud Butler Racing Triplet that is also on E'bay at present.
There is also an interesting Freddie Grubb 'signature' racing tandem on E'bay.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Oct 2014)

Already posted HERE


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Oct 2014)

Lilliburlero said:


> Love it
> 
> Put on my watch list. *Might make a bid *



Wont be making a bid after talking to the kids


----------



## Dirtyhanz (15 Oct 2014)

Like it it would take some space


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Oct 2014)

It is indeed beautiful, it seems the family don't understand it....the dedication that is. It obviously had sentimental value to the owner, the stand is a work of craftsmanship alone.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Oct 2014)

I thought discs on bikes was a relatively new thing, obviously not. Can you imagine three 17 stone blokes on that? The fork flex would be alarming!


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Oct 2014)

You don't need to transport it - you just get a couple of friends and ride it home!

It is lovely.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> You don't need to transport it - you just get a couple of friends and ride it home!
> 
> It is lovely.


count me in


----------

